# Friendly Reminder...Ice Fishing Courtesy



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Many folks and families will be out enjoying ice fishing. Some are seasoned hard deckers while others are brand new to the whole ice fishing experience. 

I'd like to provide these recommendations again this year for all of us who ice fish on being respectful to others around you and your party and for the overall environment.

-If you packed it onto the ice, pack it off the ice. Also if you see trash do your part and pick it up not only on the ice but trails leading to the ice and parking lots. 

-If you take a pet, keep the pet on a leash or make sure they stay with you. Bring an old blanket or coat or just use your ice sled for the pet to lie down on/in they get cold too. Please clean up after your pet.

-If Mama Nature calls be prepared have toliet paper, plastic bag, container (plastic coffee cans with lids work great)...several times last year we found ripped up shirts left on the ice covering the human waste...totally disgusting.

-If you take children please watch them for safety reasons and please don't allow them to run all over the place yelling and screaming.

-If you have a tendency to pound a few brews and/or drop a few choice words, please be mindful of others around you especially families with children.

-If you use an ATV or Snowmobile please keep your distance from folks setup and fishing. Also again be mindful if you're allowing children to use these vehicles and for them to be respectful of others fishing and maintain their distance.

-If you night fish and use an ATV or Snowmobile don't overdrive your headlights and drive slow. Always be mindful of others out night fishing and some may be in ice tents that have reflective tape you may not see if full throttle at 50 MPH plus including if in snowy/foggy conditions.

-Don’t grill other fishermen for information. It's enough to simply ask someone how the fish are biting. If they then wish to expound on the subject, thank them for anything they may have enlightened you with.

-Don't crowd other fishermen. Give them and yourself some distance. If you then interact with them and they are okay to the idea of you moving closer then by all means do so.

-When approaching an ice tent or shelter...give out a friendly 'hello' to notify the occupant of your presence.

-Don't use someone else’s drilled holes without their permission.

-Don't ask to use another anglers Auger. Politely ask if the angler would drill a couple holes for you.

-If you see someone having difficulty lend a helping hand.

-No matter the conditions always, always, always use those ice stakes to secure your ice tent as a breeze or wind can happen at any time.

-Always tell other ice fishermen about any ice safety issues you've encountered.

These are just a few reminders when out on the ice with others. Please share your recommendations. Have a great hard deck season!!!


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

k2muskie I like your advise and thinking on the matter. Now if some of the people who have ice fished before would take this same advise we all would enjoy icefishing more.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> -Don't ask to use another anglers Auger. Politely ask if the angler would drill a couple holes for you.


This cracked me up! I don't think a guy should go ice fishing unless he has a reasonable method of punching his own **** holes!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> k2muskie said:
> 
> 
> > -Don't ask to use another anglers Auger. Politely ask if the angler would drill a couple holes for you.
> ...


This happened to us. I showed up to strawberry and the blades on my auger were dull as heck, been slammed a bunch in the garage. took us a half hour to drill one hole. Luckily some friendly guys helped us out and drilled some holes. Now I will never go without checking the blades.


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

utahgolf said:


> wyoming2utah said:
> 
> 
> > k2muskie said:
> ...


I agree that you shouldn't go out planning on borrowing someone's gear. However, I had a problem with dull blades towards the end of last ice season and someone was nice enough to offer to punch a couple of holes for me. It saved me time and I was really appreciative to the person that helped me out. Luckily I went ahead and ordered some replacement blades for this year. Now I just need some safe ice that I can get to!


----------



## FISHAMANIAC (Dec 1, 2012)

Well said k2 ! Nice and informative for the un-seasoned icefishermen & women ! I too witnessed some very unsightly leftovers some idiots had left on the harddeck @ pineview last winter just bout lost my lunch walking out to a choice spot and nearly stumbling over a 2lb Duece that was frozen with socks torn to shreds ! Gross and totally not cool ..


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

:O--O--O: Getting real close to alot of safe ice in close driving distance...so bumping this back up as a friendly reminder...Have a great hard deck season ya-all!!


----------

